# Yellow Argentine Tegu....?



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't we obtain these in the U.S.?


----------



## james.w (Sep 8, 2011)

Because they can't legally be exported.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

Endangered?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 8, 2011)

C.I.T.E.S(Convention of international trade of endangered species and fauna and wildlife) basically a group of people from over 250 countries that regulates exported animals (from what I understand) and only so many live and dead animals can be exported

If any at all


----------



## Kebechet (Sep 8, 2011)

Tegus can't be exported, because of the fact that they are a part of the leather trade, and considered "potentially vulnerable" in the wild. CITES is a program much like our endangered species program, that specifically targets animals who are "potentially vulnerable" all the way to animals that are critically endangered, to control international trade of listed animals and any products made from them. Yellow tegus are still "argentine tegus" and so are protected by CITES, and cannot be exported, or imported into the United States without some very very expensive and difficult to obtain permits. If it wasn't made to be nearly impossible, we'd have yellow tegus by now.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

I curious as to what taken the yellows more protected than the other Argentines.

Cites.org is a VERY neat site.

I curious as to what makes the yellows more protected than the other Argentines.

Cites.org is a VERY neat site.


----------



## Kebechet (Sep 8, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I curious as to what taken the yellows more protected than the other Argentines.



The yellows aren't more protected. All argentine tegus are protected by CITES and cannot be exported without one of those very difficult to get/expensive permits.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2011)

_KEEP HOPE ALIVE  one day we'll see something different,.. it might not be soon enough but it'll happen._


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

You all have my word that when I hit the lottery, yellows will be captive bred in the US. just sayin'.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7504#axzz1XOnDhYgs
^^Have you seen that thread? I want them all lol


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! I can't wait until the day that we can see some of those colors and patterns in captive bred tegus.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 9, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7504#axzz1XOnDhYgs
> ^^Have you seen that thread? I want them all lol



Those pics are awsome! there was one that was green and blue! I want one!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm interested to see what changes there might be with the ones we currently have in the country as well. There are different hybrids and tegus being bred for higher whites, blue tegus that are actually blue, tegus for size.

The ones in South America are gorgeous but I wonder how many are actually a different species and how many have cross bred over and over.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate that everytime I think of Tegus in south america, I think of the leather farms. =0(


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I hate that everytime I think of Tegus in south america, I think of the leather farms. =0(



What about all the animals we feed our animals? What about cows? I love my tegus and I wouldnt own a tegu wallet but, I understand farming them. If it was my only way to make a living Id make some boots too. Really no different than those nice boots you and i have in our closets. just a different animal. Its part of life. 

I really love alligators, but I would really like to blast one and eat it. Sounds tasty! Mmmmmmm, gator meat.


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol....weird...I'm a vegetarian, and it's funny buying meat now for our critters, but.....that's what they eat!


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that everytime I think of Tegus in south america, I think of the leather farms. =0(
> ...



I completely agree with this. It bothers me when people complain about certain animals being used for their hides, tusks, what have you. It is all part of life and a way of life. The pet trade is just as bad as every other trade out there.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't to think about it but I understand and respect it. I think that as long as most of the animal is being used it is alright. The skin can be used for leather, the meat for meat lol, etc. I'm very happy for my steaks and shoes, I just hope that those who are slaughtering the animals are making the most of the parts.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I don't to think about it but I understand and respect it. I think that as long as most of the animal is being used it is alright. The skin can be used for leather, the meat for meat lol, etc. I'm very happy for my steaks and shoes, I just hope that those who are slaughtering the animals are making the most of the parts.


 I wish that too. But I doubt it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

Shhh its a nice thought!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't own leather. =/

I guess its just hard to imagine someone doing that to MY pet.

Kind of like I'd brake for a bunny in the road, but would run a Chihuahua over =x

I have this thing with little dogs... I can't stand 90% of them. I'd feed them to my Reptiles if I had the balls to do it.

On the other hand, I'm a cat person. And lots of people hate cats.


Dirtydmc said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that everytime I think of Tegus in south america, I think of the leather farms. =0(
> ...



Fried Gator bites in ranch dressing are really good.

Guess its just a southern thing.


----------

